# Lady Vols lose to Kentucky



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

The Lady Cats pulled out a close one at home, 66-63. This might go down as one of the greatest upsets in women's college basketball. The last time UK beat UT was 1986.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That's pretty hard for me to believe,but I was surprised at how easily Duke beat Tennessee monday.Actually one of my cousins has a scholarship to play for UK's womens team next season.Isn't that surprising considering the number of cousins I have in the Commonwealth.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

What amazed me is that you would have though UK had just won the NCAA Championship. Yes, it is a big win for their program, but Tennessee is beatable and the coaching staff will figure out why.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Geez! Tennessee better up their game quick. That's two straight losses. :nonono: I'm pulling for them to win it all.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> What amazed me is that you would have though UK had just won the NCAA Championship. Yes, it is a big win for their program, but Tennessee is beatable and the coaching staff will figure out why.


It's a big deal for the UK women because they get so very little exposure... they are grossly overshadowed by the men's team. Beating a #1 ranked team playing in Rupp gives the fans in KY something good to talk about, it is especially sweet because the men's team were (are) not playing to their potential.


----------

